# Show terms



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

In reading the show forms for a show we plan to go to (only our second show ever) there are some terms I don't quite understand: 
1. Open show (does this just mean adults can show too?)
2. It says the buck show is a double ring show? What does that mean?
3. What are AOP and recorded grade classes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

1. Yep, anyone can show.
2. Two rings showing at a time, I believe. Don't quote me on that, I could very well be wrong.
3. All Other Purebreds, when they don't have enough entries of some breeds, so they lump them together. Recorded Grade is for animals that aren't purebred or american.


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Do recorded grades have to be registered? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If it's sanctioned, then definitely yes. Otherwise I'm not sure, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

1. Open show means it is open for everyone, youth can also show but they will be showing against adults. They also don't separate novice showers from the more experienced people.
2. Double ring means they will have two different judges so the bucks will be shown twice. The rings might be run simultaneously, usually they will start the second ring about 1/2 hour after the first or if they start at the same time they will start with a different breed in each ring.
3. AOP means all other purebred. Around here Saanens, Sables, Toggs and Oberhasli's don't always have enough goats to sanction so they put them together to ensure that there are enough goats and enough people that the show will be official so any wins will count. In ADGA there has to be at least 10 does shown (if Juniors and Seniors are separate, 10 of each so at least 10 juniors and 10 seniors) and at least 2 different exhibitors. So one person can't just bring 10 does and win Grand and Reserve and expect to get the points since obviously they would have won since there wasn't any other competition.

Recorded grades have to be registered, or "recorded", there has to be some official record of who the owner is and what tattoos they have so if they win the judge will know if their tattoos are correct or not. If you have a doe that is not registered and neither parent is you can have her recorded as Native on Appearance and then she can be shown in the Recorded Grade classes. These classes are also for goats that are 50% registered and 75% registered. For does once they are 88% registered as a specific breed they are then considered American and would be shown in the breed class. You also show Experimentals in the Recorded Grade classes. So if you have one that is a cross of two registered goats of different breeds it would be entered in the Recorded Grade class. Not all shows will have a class for Recorded Grades, most do but some don't if they consistently don't get enough goats for it to be official. Since they are grades they cannot be grouped in the AOP classes.

Hope that helps.


----------

